# Dog vest/coat?



## BisManDan (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone have any suggestions for a way to better protect my Springer? He was using one of those cordura nylon chest protectors this weekend when he hit a stick in his armpit. Needless to say, it required extensive emergency surgery last night to put him back together. There is some muscle damage so he is out for the season. I haven't been able to find anything in the way of protective vests or coats that would cover his front legs. It's too late for this year's season, but I'd hate to have this happen again. Any help would be appreciated. The season won't be the same without him.

Thanks


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your dog. We have yet to find a protective dog vest that we like. They seem to rub/cause more irritation than anything else.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Same here as Dak. I wonder if the vests catch more stuff into the dog than they deflect?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Probably true. With burrs, the vests seem to funnel them :beer: right to the area under the dogs front legs


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dog. Glad all is well though!!


----------



## BisManDan (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks guys -

He has used a vest now for the past few years. It has protected him from a few fences and cuts to the neck already. This year's incident just happened to catch him where the vest doesn't offer any protection. He is doing a little better today. He actually put a little weight on the leg this morning.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your pooch. Last year my lab took a bard wire fence directly on his dork (ouch!). 8 stiches on the outside, and 16 stiches on the red rocket. He was good as new with in a week.


----------

